# Will I have problems bringing Jordanian Jameed to the US via Japan?



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry, I posted this originally in the Dubai forum out of habit. 

Also, thiis is probably rather a specific question but maybe someone can advise. I'm currently in Jordan and I bought some Jordanian Jameed Karaki so that I can give it as a gift to my sister in the US who used to live in Amman, and also my Jordanian-born nephew and niece. 

Jameed of course is fermented sheep or goat yoghurt and it is used to make the delicious Jordanian national dish Mansef. 

The problem is it is sold dried in a big compacted lump of white powder. I'm kind of wondering what customs will think!

I'm not so much worried about bringing it to Dubai but my plan is to bring it to my sister in Honolulu. Complicating things is that I will have a 24 hour layover in Tokyo so I have to clear customs in both Tokyo and Honolulu - both places without large Arab communities and therefore I expect, places that might not be familiar with jameed. 

Any thoughts or recommendations? Objectively it is just yoghurt but I would prefer not to have a hassle at the end of long flights.


----------

